# February winner



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

I loooove that picture! It's the one I voted for. It's the perfect Valentine's Day picture. 

Congrats!


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

A love story


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

A very worthy winner. Congratulations.


----------



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)

Landslide. Congrats - beautiful picture!!!!!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

It really is adorable. Congratulations!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Congrats!! That is such a sweet photo!


----------



## goldenboy2010 (Nov 23, 2010)

It had my vote! Beautiful.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I thought it might win, wonderful photo.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!!!! That's such an adorable picture.

It was really hard for me to choose just one, they were all great!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

^ Echoes above. I picked the baby kissing the older golden because I thought that was just so sweet! But the cuddling kitty pick was one of my favorites too<:

Congrats on the win! Looking forward to the March contest<:


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

My pick too....love that picture.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Thank you all I'm so tickled! It was a lucky shot - Luck O the Irish! :

I PM'd Marshab my suggestion for this month's contest. I guess she will set up a new thread soon.

Thanks again!

Kiss :kiss:Kiss :kiss:
from :heartbeatGriff & Pixi!:heartbeat


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!*I just love your picture.


----------

